# La Flor and Grill pictures



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Chaz hit me with some great smokes. One of the smokes was a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Maduro Chisel. Whew! That is one long name! I was gifted a Xikar cutter by a good friend and I also picked up a torch to see if I liked it for lighting. I also got a new grill right around the same time so I figured while I was grilling steaks and brats I would give the La Flor and all the new toys a try. Nice cigar, it was a relaxing time, and the food was great!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

chisels are some of my favorites! 

if you get another one, try pinching the tip instead of cutting it. it will open up and be totally smokeable without the need for a cutter. other people punch the top so that the smoke goes directly to the palate. i like the pinch method personally.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

The Chisel is a great cigar, although I cut the tip instead of pinching it.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

I need to try the pinch method. The Chisel Maduro was the first cigar in a long time to whip my butt. Next time I need to eat first.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

mountchuck said:


> I need to try the pinch method. The Chisel Maduro was the first cigar in a long time to whip my butt. Next time I need to eat first.


try a packet of sugar. it has been known to work.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics, great smoke!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking good!!

I have one of those napping in my humi


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Great combo, meat and cigars that is...


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

That grill looks really nice, I would love to have one like that.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice combo, steaks, brats and an LFD Chisel!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> chisels are some of my favorites!
> 
> if you get another one, try pinching the tip instead of cutting it. it will open up and be totally smokeable without the need for a cutter. other people punch the top so that the smoke goes directly to the palate. i like the pinch method personally.


Saw and thought the same thing--just as long as you can get er dun!:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great night


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

Actually, the best way to "cut" the Chisel is to punch it on the top and bottom of the tip. The smoke delivery is exquisite with that method.


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I actually use the "pinch" method as well.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I forgot how much I enjoyed the one I had in the past. I must remember to pick up another, next time I'm at the B&M. or...maybe I'll just sneak a peek at what the devil has to offer. I could use some steaks, too. What's that on your steaks? a wet marinade or oil with a rub?
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

so thats what a Xikar looks like!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice. I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me get that exact grill. She lets me get the cigars I want but not the grill. I don't understand.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> so thats what a Xikar looks like!


Good stuff Bully!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Very nice. I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me get that exact grill. She lets me get the cigars I want but not the grill. I don't understand.


That is classic...I would take that deal any day! I have a grill that works even though it is not the one I want bring on the cigars...

Nice cigar nice cutter nice grill nice torch...must have been a great night!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have that same Grill Wait to you use that smoker part


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chisel is good


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

the food and cigar both look really good!! nice pictures!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet! I have the same grill and some of those resting in the humi.. thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Chisel is good


haha awsome pic !
dude, theres no charcoal in the grill !! hahah going to take 3 years to cook those brats !!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice. looks like a great evening


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> chisels are some of my favorites!
> 
> if you get another one, try pinching the tip instead of cutting it. it will open up and be totally smokeable without the need for a cutter. other people punch the top so that the smoke goes directly to the palate. i like the pinch method personally.


I'll give the pinch method a try, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

PMM88Jr said:


> I forgot how much I enjoyed the one I had in the past. I must remember to pick up another, next time I'm at the B&M. or...maybe I'll just sneak a peek at what the devil has to offer. I could use some steaks, too. What's that on your steaks? a wet marinade or oil with a rub?
> Thanks for the reminder.


That is a wet marinade with black pepper, minced onions, minced garlic, and lime juice added to it.


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> Very nice. I have been trying to talk my wife into letting me get that exact grill. She lets me get the cigars I want but not the grill. I don't understand.


The ONLY way I was able to get the go ahead on the grill was to agree to a contract that states I will cook on the grill upon request (no limit) any and all meat and veggies picked by beautiful-smart-amazing wife.

Maybe if you draw up a similar contract she might agree to it?


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> That is classic...I would take that deal any day! I have a grill that works even though it is not the one I want bring on the cigars...
> 
> Nice cigar nice cutter nice grill nice torch...must have been a great night!


Thanks! It was an awesome night. The next grill project will be full racks of pork ribs smoked over hickory. I need to pick out the smokes though because that will be a 12hr or so ordeal. I can't wait!


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> I have that same Grill Wait to you use that smoker part


So far I have used that smoker only once and just briefly. I am looking forward to using it more. Do you add extra wood or coals to your smoker or just shut the cover and let the smoke from the main grill flow through?


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

redbeard said:


> haha awsome pic !
> dude, theres no charcoal in the grill !! hahah going to take 3 years to cook those brats !!!


That is an awesome picture of a chisel, nice one Harvey! There is coal in the grill if you look beneath the steaks. I took the picture at an angle so it looks like the brats are farther away then they actually are. Plus once you close the cover and open the vents half way the heat starts to curl inside and cooks those babies right up!


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your great responses. I'm glad ya'll enjoyed the pics, I sure do enjoy the ones you post.

You may notice that I did individual replies to specific posts. And yes...that is a shameless plug to up the post count . Ah what can I say...the lure of statistics overwhelmed me:redface:.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

by the way... you didn't mention which day we're to come over to your place for sticks and bbq... I'll need a bit of advance warning though, as it's a bit of a drive for me...


----------



## Bob The Cigar Ninja (Apr 22, 2008)

That is a grand idea, Rick! We need to wait until the weather here cools down, 100 F heat is not cool to grill and smoke cigars in. How about we shoot for October?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man i need o be at your house


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Bob The Cigar Ninja said:


> That is a grand idea, Rick! We need to wait until the weather here cools down, 100 F heat is not cool to grill and smoke cigars in. How about we shoot for October?


PSSSSSST!! Try COLD BEER! 
Great looking grill/smoker.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Bob The Cigar Ninja said:


> That is a grand idea, Rick! We need to wait until the weather here cools down, 100 F heat is not cool to grill and smoke cigars in. How about we shoot for October?


while October might be good in that it gives me time to arrange for the trip, I don't know that it's such a good idea to put it off that long...

100F? pffft... big deal... if you can't take the heat, step away from the grill... :mrcool:

oh, and make sure there's full coolers of beer... that'll help :biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Nice combo, steaks, brats and an LFD Chisel!


The only thing I see missing is a nice adult beverage. Might I suggest some Crown Royal...........


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice tools of the trade ....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble:Yummy!!!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, everything looks good.


----------

